# Poison Question



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

First we all know the coffin poison bottles


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

Amber coffin


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

Now these one the one on right is marked poison so i guess the other one is one?


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

back side


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

now the amber one is that a poison?
 And the blue one is marked R.Y. Young & co Glasgow and the top has a dabber that pulls out that can not be a poison?


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

ops there the picture


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

now this is the big one some one told me because of the stripes on this one it is a poison ?


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

The top reads Quality National Tested


----------



## deenodean (Sep 25, 2012)

I dunno Steve..I wonder if the bottles in # 3 picture are British??


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

> British


 yes i think you are right they are Jeyes Poison and i pretty sure that in British


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 25, 2012)

All are English bottles (tho the cobalt KIs may be Canadian).  The last bottle is a KR-42 by McKesson & Robbins.  Very common in many sizes, shapes and colors, with the same texturing.  The books are tucked away and dinner is calling me...so I cant say what the rest are at the moment  [8D]


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just checking out the Poisonous Addiction web site and seen these i have 2 KC-49  I see the amber are the rare ones but how much are the cobalt worth?


----------



## epackage (Sep 25, 2012)

They bring $10 when the pop up on Ebay...


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 25, 2012)

I did not know this was a poison but it is the same pattern as a KO-6 it is 3 3/4ins high


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 30, 2012)

This is an English Lysol Jug (or other disinfectant if it doesn't say Lysol anywhere).  My Guess is KJ-16, but it all depends on the embossing.  All of the disinfectant jugs are common (Except the American Lysol).  Just some were made in uncommon colors, like green, cobalt & black glass.  Most are in aqua, clear and varying shades of amber.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 30, 2012)

The two coffins at the start of this post are Canadian. The one at the left is a RIGO, with a squared-off lip. These types are hard to find without chips or flea bites on the lip because their lipping was prone to such damage through routine use. However, in the light-to-medium cobalt colour pictured, they are not rare by any stretch and run in the $25 to $50 range, depending on condition. RIGOs with squared lips that come in a very deep cobalt, verging on violet, are rare. The 3-ounce Carbolic Acid to the right is fairly common in that size. The "Canadian Pickers" found a cache of around 50 of them least year. These are making the rounds as they pass from buyer to seller to buyer to seller again. Still, you can't argue with acquiring nice specimens like these.


----------

